# I'm Calling Old Friends This Week



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I've decided that I'm calling some old friends this week. One is a friend from when I was very young. Another is my old college roomie. On Wednesday or Thursday. I'm just going to call and say "hey" and suggest getting together sometime. No big deal.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> I've decided that I'm calling some old friends this week. One is a friend from when I was very young. Another is my old college roomie. On Wednesday or Thursday. I'm just going to call and say "hey" and suggest getting together sometime. No big deal.


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Thanks Ardrum.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Make sure to post back after you do each call. You're obligated to follow through now, or ELSE!!!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

FARLEE FARLEE FARLEE

Ross


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Report:
Well I had a gimmee today. I was at Dick's Sports and I ran into one of my oldest friends. We talked for about 30 minutes and he was very supportive, and I of him. I asked for his phone and email and now we have plans to get together. Tomorrow I'll call a childhood friend and just say "hey".


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah, awesome.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

That's great man. One of my goals this summer was to make contact with my old high school friends ... well I haven't but the summer isn't over yet!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Well, good and bad news. I haven't contacted old friends because co-inkadinkaly I've been hanging with new friends from work. So I'm still on track. I should have more to report next week. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Okay, here's my report. Called two childhood friends. Having dinner with "Michelle" Wednesday. I called two guy friends, one from childhood and one from college, and they have called me back for beers and catching up. So I did it, if this was cashcab I would be in the money!!!

And, as a bonus, I was in a pub this evening after working out and sat next to two flight attendants and cute musician. Very nice people to talk to. Cute musician girl and I had fun talking so I gave her my number and said, "for beers or dinner, your choice, gimme call if you'd like". AND I'M IN THE BONUS ROUND!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You get a "wowzers" for that!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

She was cute and fun to talk to. She probably won't call but at least I did what I wanted to do. Thanks.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, you're taking the right actions, which is what matters.


----------

